# Guitar builders in the Maritimes



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Who and where are they ?


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Off the top of my head...

In Nova Scotia you have George Rizsanyi in Lunenburg, Russell Crosby in East Jordan, George Diamesis in Dartmouth, Doug Sampson in Bedford and I'm sure the list is growing because of the Canadian Lutherie School in Dartmouth.

In New Brunswick you have Hardy Guitars in Rothesay, Studio 46 (but I think it is closed now), and I am sure there are others if you ask around at the various music shops.

In PEI, I know there is at least one guy associated with the Canadian Lutherie School and probably more. 

I am sure you could put together a more comprehensive list using the Yellow Pages and searching on Guitar Repair and Restoration because all these guys butter their bread this way. 

This might help too... http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-amp-gear-shows/39358-moncton-guitar-show-swap.html

Good luck!


----------



## bashley (Feb 26, 2012)

audiorep2 said:


> Who and where are they ?


Patten Guitars, Frederiction, NB. Patrick Patten has a website with some nice photos. In a few email exchanges with Patrick I've learned that this former fine cabinet builder "discovered" the art of the luthier and has quietly been building instruments for a couple of decades. I'm going to go up to his studio this summer, perhaps order a guitar. Pricing is very, very reasonable. He does repairs too.

http://www.pattenguitars.com/page1.php


----------



## gstring (Nov 4, 2008)

Ned Milburn NS


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Lahey Instruments and Repair on Cape Breton
Lahey Instruments and Repair - Cape Breton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Cape Breton Canada.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, it's not "really" the maritimes, but it is a maritime state. Maine has one of the most highly regarded builders in the world: Dana Bourgeois (and his name is French! so he is almost Canadian) runs Pantheon Guitars makes some of the finest instrument in the world today. 
Pantheon Guitars, Inc. builds fine acoustic guitars by Dana Bourgeois.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Mike MacLeod said:


> OK, it's not "really" the maritimes, but it is a maritime state. Maine has one of the most highly regarded builders in the world: Dana Bourgeois (and his name is French! so he is almost Canadian) runs Pantheon Guitars makes some of the finest instrument in the world today.
> Pantheon Guitars, Inc. builds fine acoustic guitars by Dana Bourgeois.



I would have to give you that. Moreso, he buys wood from the Bouchers in Quebec. So there is Cancon in his stellar sounding creations. Close enough for a "gimme". Cheers!


----------

